# questions about back hair from test E 300



## adamite (Sep 2, 2021)

ok i tried to search the forum to see if there were already similar posts, forgive me if there are or if i posted in the wrong place.

is there a way to prevent back hair from growing while on cycle?

also if the cycle is stopped will the back hair growth stop or possibly reverse?


----------



## MonkMode (Sep 8, 2021)

Did it happen on cycle or are you just getting older? I just started getting back hair myself. I assumed it was a combo of age and increased Test levels. On TRT for a while and I have not seen it go away.


----------



## koolio (Sep 8, 2021)

I did not have to shave my face until I was 21...I had very little body hair....by 50 I had to apply nair to my back once a month...get used to it...


----------



## graybass (Sep 8, 2021)

Welcome to the real world of adults. Get a back shaver. BTW you post like it was definitely T 300 that made you hairier. Not possible. It's a combination of many factors.


----------



## ForceNature (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah that's one thing if you're married or have a girlfriend comes in very handy


----------



## Dens228 (Sep 9, 2021)

I could grow a beard in high school.  
Back hair came in early 40's, head hair thinning at 50. 
I am the only one in my family with a hairy chest and back, but not the only bald one.


----------

